# Rocky Mountain Dealer um Freiburg / Breisgau?



## Stef74 (18. November 2005)

Hi alle,

ein französischer Internet Buddy von mir interssiert sich für den Kauf eines Rocky Mountain.

Da er im Elsass wohnt und Rocky Mountain bikes in Deutschland um einiges billiger sind als in Frankreich würde er gerne mal in einem Shop um Freiburg nachschauen.

So  wer kann einen guten Rocky Mountain Dealer zwischen Emmendingen und Lörrach empfehlen? Eventuell einen wo man auch mal ein Bike ausprobieren kann. Die offiizielle Dealerliste hat er, für eine Empfehlung ist er aber auch offen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

-Stef.


----------



## anacunt (30. November 2005)

hi!

de bross in sasbach(bei bühl) ist oder besser war rm test center! bei dem kannst dich mal melden der hatte immer einige test bikes im laden stehn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terraesp (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi habe mein Bike zwar in München gekauft und das wenige mal wo ich service oder ersatzteile brauchte bin ich super kompetent und sehr!!! freundlich in Lörrach bedient worden

FOLLOW ME 
am Bahnhof in Lörrach 
07621  165551

guten kauf, die entscheidung für Rocky ist sicher richtig


----------

